# Building The 'hrawkeye' Slingshot



## Hrawk

Well as a lot of you are aware I picked up a whole bunch of new timber the other day, all Australian natives except for one. *LINK*

A few of the different types had already been cut and dressed for use as floor boards and decking material, 20x85mm, so I set about creating a new design to make the best use of it.

Starting with my Dragon design, I played around and created a design that would fit these dimensions. Using Inkscape for the initial idea I then transferred it to my favourite prototyping material, 5 layers of cardboard glued together as a laminate. After a bit of resizing and tweaking, I finally settled on a design which I call the "Hrawkeye". Yes, I just finished watching the new avengers movie









I have uploaded the design to the DIY Downloads section if anyone else would like to have a play with this design. *LINK*

Moving on, I know you all like build logs, so I will be documenting the process as I make 20 of these slingshots.

I have started with using the Grey Ironbark as it's such a perfect wood for making slingshots. Incredibly dense and one of the hardest and strongest woods in the world. On the Janka hardness scale, it rated the 7th hardest wood in the world behind, 1) Australian Buloke, 2) Lignum Vitae, 3) Patagonian Rosewood, 4) Brazilian Ebony, 5) Brazilian Walnut and 6) African Pearlwood. *LINK*

Ok, enough of my rambling, lets get to the pics









First pic is of me roughing out the template I will be using to router cut all the frame blanks. Cut from some scrap 3mm 6061 aluminium plate I had. As per my other tutorials, I use a printed template glued to the material I am using. Your standard run of the mill glue sticks designed for paper and card work great for this. Easy to remove and do not stain the timber.



















After finishing up the template, drilling the holes which will be used with a transfer punch to mark the timber, I set about cutting up the stock that will make the actual frames. You can really tell how tough this stuff is once it hits the bandsaw.


----------



## strikewzen

yes love build logs, great design once again

from design to finish, the one man ss making machine


----------



## e~shot




----------



## Jaxter

awesome can't wait to see them


----------



## bullseyeben!

I thought hrawkeye meant you combined a bit of bullseye with the hrawk style







lol 
Seriously though, looks great... and can not wait to see these different timbers finished up...think I feel another trade coming up


----------



## Imperial

forget the build log, how was the avengers movie ! ?


----------



## Hrawk

Pretty good man. Any movie that features a hot redhead in tight black leather gets my vote.


----------



## mattardel

You're going to use wood that thick and hard on a router for shaping without a rough cut first? It must be like 5+ HP to do that! Be careful, if you like your fingers. My 2.5 HP router has a hard time with 3/4 BB plywood, which is way softer than this stuff.


----------



## Hrawk

I'll let you know how it goes. I have done it lots before with 18mm MDF.

Just went and picked up a solid carbide cutter for the job. Have to make a new template though







There is a 3mm gap between the bearing and the cutting edge on this one and of course my template is only 3mm thick


----------



## mattardel

MDF is really easy to use on a router because of the lack of grain, and relative softness. I've done this also on maple and oak, which tend to split on the router or chip, if it even cuts through.

I also had the same problem with templates, so now I make them out of 1/2 inch plywood. Really annoying when you've spent a while perfecting an unusable blank! But hey, you now have a good core.


----------



## Hrawk

Wow. Just wow.

It got the job done eventually however way much more effort then I had anticipated. Ill rough cut the next one on the band saw first and see how that goes.

Scorches a lot too.


----------



## wombat

I'm surprised there are only a few burn marks cutting it with a router!!
heheh and don't forget your cheeky palm swell when you do the blackbutt!


----------



## WILD BILL

Going to be a nice one!

Bill


----------



## harson

Looking good


----------



## Knoll

Give me a holler when you have MINE done!


----------



## Charles

Looking forward to the finale!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## trobbie66

Just got some wood samples today. There is a beautiful piece of Acacia that screams for shaping! This will be a first foray into board cuts. Dont know that I could ever match the skill of some of the members,but its all about having some fun,yes?Thanks Hrawk for posting this design!!


----------



## polecat

nice hrawk, laminate flooring make great template material for routers
polecat


----------



## buzzkillg230rc

Very nice!


----------



## Dr J

Well done!


----------



## raiderkilo

Nice Design


----------



## One Shot-Corey

cool cant wait to see it finished


----------



## NaturalFork

Hrawk. You are the man.


----------



## Hrawk

NaturalFork said:


> Hrawk. You are the man.


Lies!


----------



## Whitewolf

can't wait to try!

Dennis


----------

